# Blue Aurora controller?



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

There is an Aurora Russkit controller on Ebay that is a very pretty blue color. Never seen such a thing. Does anybody know about blue AFX controllers?

Take a look at 200307689665

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

80 ohm Tuff Ones

I like them for modified t-jets on my short track.


----------

